# dahh privy



## sheldon (Oct 8, 2009)

i duged this privys with my good buddy and kept some stuff.


----------



## sheldon (Oct 8, 2009)

we gots a bunch of stuff somewheres on the norf side.


----------



## sheldon (Oct 8, 2009)

daaahhh


----------



## sheldon (Oct 8, 2009)

is was one of dems 20 footers


----------



## sheldon (Oct 8, 2009)

thumbses up daaah


----------



## DiggerRL (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice haul indeed Sheldon, love those X-ray Privy Specs!


----------



## Just Dig it (Oct 9, 2009)

Whats that band around the flask?..Nice Hole


----------



## rockbot (Oct 9, 2009)

Dam, thats a long way down. Hows the air flow down there? looks like some nice glass.

 Rocky


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (Oct 9, 2009)

nice dig!!!!!!    it looks like a well more then a privy


----------



## sandchip (Oct 9, 2009)

Clean'em up and show us some more pics!


----------



## appliedlips (Oct 9, 2009)

Is that a W.W. Lyman's jar?  Nice digs! Keep posting them.


----------



## Oldihtractor (Oct 9, 2009)

Its a privy they are all like that on the north side...    More pics to follow  in a 20plus now... the x ray specs come from Dahh privy on the norf side!!!


----------



## appliedlips (Oct 9, 2009)

Sheldon's dad?


----------



## sheldon (Oct 9, 2009)

sheldons girlfriend rose


----------



## downeastdigger (Oct 9, 2009)

That looks like a great haul, with pontils!
 Are we gonna see any close up? ( of the bottles )


----------



## sheldon (Oct 9, 2009)

oh good u put bottles cause i got somes beter ones of rose.


----------



## Just Dig it (Oct 9, 2009)

hahaha


----------



## sheldon (Oct 9, 2009)

it looks likes the eagle off my beer bottles


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 9, 2009)

I am beginning to find you funny... keep up the daaahh stuff... it makes me giggle.. [8|]


----------



## sheldon (Oct 9, 2009)

tomoorows i post pics of close ups. 

 we dug another today 15 footer up on the norf side. 

 goona do a 20 footers on the norfside tomorrow.

 i post and so will oldihtractors.

 promise


----------



## Oldihtractor (Oct 9, 2009)

Aghhh so many holes so little time.....  Dah sodas are ins themins holes.... you will see tomoarows


----------



## madman (Oct 9, 2009)

all i can say here is nice! right on................


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 10, 2009)

LOL, the privy is no longer in use sweetheart.


----------



## sheldon (Oct 10, 2009)

hahah we had a blast thats day


----------



## ancientdigger69 (Oct 10, 2009)

looks like she's giving birth to turd junior. and someday she might. huh shelly??


----------



## ancientdigger69 (Oct 10, 2009)

dear god, i hope not. it may look like this:








 NOW THATS A SCARY THOUGHT. WORSE THAN THE LAST FAT GIRL I HAD NAKED.
 What did you call her shelly? oh yeah, CLYDSDALE


----------



## Oldihtractor (Oct 10, 2009)

Pleaseee   the thought...      well offf to the norf side to dig themmmmmssss sodas.. will report later...    maybe we can fill the hole with shelly boy...


----------



## sheldon (Oct 10, 2009)

HEY YOUS GUYS


----------



## Just Dig it (Oct 10, 2009)

Baby RUTTTTTH?


----------



## zanes_antiques (Oct 10, 2009)

WOW!

 Nice digs. We dont see that deep of pits normally for our pontil holes. In some ways it is nice to have an easier dig but then again a deep early use layer would be nice too. how about some photos of the dishes and pottery. were there any marbles?


----------



## ancientdigger69 (Oct 10, 2009)

These 2 people should NEVER reproduce together. 

 Luv ya Shelly!!!!


----------



## sheldon (Oct 10, 2009)

ok got lots of things today.

 first one to comes out was dis ink. its got a registration mark on the bottom.


----------



## sheldon (Oct 10, 2009)

any on know bout this one?


----------



## sheldon (Oct 10, 2009)

nice powder


----------



## sheldon (Oct 10, 2009)

color is better in person


----------



## sheldon (Oct 10, 2009)

ye old hinge mold


----------



## sheldon (Oct 10, 2009)

house key


----------



## sheldon (Oct 10, 2009)

half o' english potlid in half haha


----------



## sheldon (Oct 10, 2009)

grandma drank the lairds perfume by accident then puked out some teeth


----------



## sheldon (Oct 10, 2009)

nurser for babies.



 babies....


----------



## sheldon (Oct 10, 2009)

tiny tims crutch


----------



## sheldon (Oct 10, 2009)

first 1860s crutch i dugs


----------



## sheldon (Oct 10, 2009)

the chicks used these to flush out venerial infections and goo. the small one probably for your poop hole.


----------



## sheldon (Oct 10, 2009)

lots of pottery. red and yellow wares.


----------



## sheldon (Oct 10, 2009)

ok had to clean this ones. 

 medium emerald greeeen


----------



## sheldon (Oct 10, 2009)

open pontiled look at that base wear. you can see every detail from the flash


----------



## sheldon (Oct 10, 2009)

i loves this med. i think its unlisted.


----------



## sheldon (Oct 10, 2009)

dr eberles family medicines philada


----------



## sheldon (Oct 10, 2009)

flint glass


----------



## sheldon (Oct 10, 2009)

open pontiled


----------



## sheldon (Oct 10, 2009)

ok...for yous guys (and gals) who likes jugs...


----------



## sheldon (Oct 10, 2009)

nice jug


----------



## sheldon (Oct 10, 2009)

later but nice form


----------



## sheldon (Oct 10, 2009)

perfect 10 for this one


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 10, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  sheldon
> 
> any on know bout this one?


 

 That is a British diamond registration mark. You should be able to date the bottle to the day it was made.
 Check here...
 http://www.thepotteries.org/mark/reg.htm


----------



## sheldon (Oct 10, 2009)

thanks for the link. its got a name and new york on it. ill go outside and check in a minute.


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 10, 2009)

Made in England for someone in New York...more out-sourced jobs...


----------



## ancientdigger69 (Oct 10, 2009)

Nice finds Shellbert! Now dont go cleaning out that nurser for those monkey babies of yours. It may make them sick. Then again.........


----------



## ancientdigger69 (Oct 10, 2009)

Sorry, cant get enough of that rediculous pic!!!


----------



## Oldihtractor (Oct 10, 2009)

Mo stuff from the diggg   Dah holeeeeee


----------



## Oldihtractor (Oct 10, 2009)

Dah pot lid


----------



## Oldihtractor (Oct 10, 2009)

Dah themim sodas we was talkin bouts   and a waters to


----------



## Oldihtractor (Oct 10, 2009)

the dig crew


----------



## Oldihtractor (Oct 10, 2009)

my cut for 2 days    more to follow    have to run off for now


----------



## Oldihtractor (Oct 10, 2009)

one more


----------



## woody (Oct 10, 2009)

What was that Mason jar in the third picture posted on this thread?
 The one in the bucket.


----------



## sheldon (Oct 10, 2009)

W.W. Lyman's jar


----------



## cadburys (Oct 10, 2009)

Very nice Matt.

  I like the lip salve.. you can send it to me if you like, my address is....  Ha.

  That mineral water is HUGE. What a whopper.

 Good job lads,keep the piccies coming


----------



## TJSJHART (Oct 10, 2009)

i noticed on your pic of your part of the haul that you got the probes... ok but sanitize them first....  it's great you make it a family thing ,i meant the dig ,, great pics


----------



## madman (Oct 10, 2009)

man that is a killer privy dig...  yo tractor looks like you got the short end ..................................


----------



## sheldon (Oct 10, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: madman
> 
> man that is a killer privy dig...  yo tractor looks like you got the short end ..................................


 
 more holes were dug than he was there


----------



## sheldon (Oct 10, 2009)

and whats wrong with that water bottle?


----------



## madman (Oct 10, 2009)

yo my bad, ive spoke out of turn, ive never even dug anything like that, thanks for the cool pix nice finds!!!!!!!


----------



## Oldihtractor (Oct 10, 2009)

No short end here..  I picked what I liked and fit into my collection.. It's all good...


----------



## Just Dig it (Oct 10, 2009)

theres one on craigslist for 200$...not nearly as crude as yours..Buy it and have 2..Great dig good sense of humor..and you know your good people....
http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/clt/1379528503.html


----------



## capsoda (Oct 11, 2009)

Great haul John. Good lookin crew too.


----------



## THE BADGER (Oct 11, 2009)

this was some awesome stuff guys with tons of great pictures hope you get more like this keep the pictures coming. the badger


----------



## maxbitters (Oct 11, 2009)

For some wise old diggers, it aint always about balancing the split monetarily son.  [/align]www.oldwestbottles.com[/align]


----------



## sheldon (Oct 11, 2009)

sign


----------



## ancientdigger69 (Oct 11, 2009)

Very cool sign.


----------



## woody (Oct 11, 2009)

Getting back to where things were civil.
 Just to let everyone know that I won't put up with the bickering and name calling.
 If you want to post offensive posts you will be deleted, period.
 You people need to try and get along with each other. It's OK to disagree with someone but do it in a civilized manner.
 Please.


----------



## Alek77 (Oct 11, 2009)

thank u administrater


----------



## Runner (Oct 11, 2009)

Great Dig!!!!!!!!!!! Post more pictures...I'm going to have to start privy digging now.  Very Cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## epackage (Oct 12, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  woody
> 
> Getting back to where things were civil.
> Just to let everyone know that I won't put up with the bickering and name calling.
> ...


 TY Woody, here here !!!!!


----------



## Oldihtractor (Oct 12, 2009)

Back tp Dahhh privy..   day ones privy opened up    the following are cell phone pics so bear with me all I had with me


----------



## Oldihtractor (Oct 12, 2009)

looking out from 10 ft down on day 1


----------



## Oldihtractor (Oct 12, 2009)

the finds from day one before the pics


----------



## Oldihtractor (Oct 12, 2009)

on to day 2    this privy was less than 2 foot away from the first one.. first one went about 14ft deep    So we figure number will be the same but it goes 20ft and is hard hard clay with huge amouts of brick..   we first open up the pit on the outside of the box wall.. when it caves in we find an open sunk hole and climb in to check it out!!


----------



## Oldihtractor (Oct 12, 2009)

open it up and get ready to set up the tri pod n pull rope


----------



## Oldihtractor (Oct 12, 2009)

almost ready to go down


----------



## Oldihtractor (Oct 12, 2009)

getting deep


----------



## Oldihtractor (Oct 12, 2009)

some shards of a broken green demi and some really early J.v. sharp tomato packing bottles  criers for me


----------



## Oldihtractor (Oct 12, 2009)

sifting thru the use layer for small shard and finds


----------



## Oldihtractor (Oct 12, 2009)

some goodies on this pull of the bucket!!


----------



## Oldihtractor (Oct 12, 2009)

nekid dolly


----------



## Oldihtractor (Oct 12, 2009)

shards of china and pottery


----------



## Oldihtractor (Oct 12, 2009)

Over all 3 good days of digging  34 foot of dirt moved in 25 hrs of digging n fillin..   no superior finds but a good time and some glass to look at.. and more permissions on the same block to dig later!!!   hope you enjoyed..    its all good...     don't be meanies..


----------



## sheldon (Oct 12, 2009)

goin out fors another ones todays guys. be back later wiff daaah results.


----------



## cadburys (Oct 12, 2009)

good... dig some nice pontiled stuff will ya!


----------



## Oldihtractor (Oct 12, 2009)

Wish I could say we dug  pontils today..  But we dug n dug n dug rock major roots a ton of ash and not even a shard EMPTY EMPTY EMPTY....  nothing but the spiders were in there


----------



## Oldihtractor (Oct 12, 2009)

Dah privy still standing


----------



## Oldihtractor (Oct 12, 2009)

Still attatched


----------



## Oldihtractor (Oct 12, 2009)

artys view


----------



## Oldihtractor (Oct 12, 2009)

Sheldon says      "Dahhhhs pivy ins theres"  "Now Dig!"


----------



## Oldihtractor (Oct 12, 2009)

Blinded by the light n no bottles so sad!!!


----------



## Oldihtractor (Oct 12, 2009)

Now keep in minf this building in being demolished very soon.. no harm wass done here..  the end of the privy.. Quickest fill job ever!!


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Oct 12, 2009)

That's the way to fillemin. We have been known to stuff sofas, armchairs, TVs, and all sorts of junk to fill in deeper pits that had so many bottles and not enough fillin dirt.[]


----------



## sheldon (Oct 12, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: CALDIGR2
> 
> That's the way to fillemin. We have been known to stuff sofas, armchairs, TVs, and all sorts of junk to fill in deeper pits that had so many bottles and not enough fillin dirt.[]


 
 the owner wanted us to put his wife in there


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 12, 2009)

Did you?


----------



## sheldon (Oct 12, 2009)

she wanted us to put her husband in there


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 12, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  woody
> 
> Getting back to where things were civil.
> Just to let everyone know that I won't put up with the bickering and name calling.
> ...


 
 wOrD []


----------



## Oldihtractor (Oct 13, 2009)

A sweet littel pipe and a strange medical device from Dahhh privy dig


----------



## Oldihtractor (Oct 13, 2009)

other side


----------



## Oldihtractor (Oct 13, 2009)

some cleaned up stuff    even got a broken bridgeton glass works   It will make a nice cup cut down!!


----------



## Oldihtractor (Oct 13, 2009)

a little honey jar in clear


----------



## Oldihtractor (Oct 13, 2009)

last one


----------



## Digger George (Oct 13, 2009)

hey yous guys u found really old stufffff!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Digger George (Oct 13, 2009)

ewww piderss are iky rose said so


----------



## blade (Oct 14, 2009)

Judging from those pictures you guys must have dug real deep, all the way to China !


----------



## sheldon (Oct 14, 2009)

got some fried rice


----------



## pa digger (Oct 14, 2009)

We founds lots of bwicks, woots , hard cway and some chards


----------



## Alek77 (Oct 14, 2009)

dis fwed has been vewy entutainin hahah


> ORIGINAL:  pa digger
> 
> We founds lots of bwicks, woots , hard cway and some chards


----------



## deep digger (Oct 16, 2009)

almost time to  dig YEA BABY


----------

